# 3-month old puppy problem



## koi aglibut (Jan 12, 2012)

hi guys. kindly help me. am getting paranoid already. my girlfriend gave me a 2-month old puppy as a birthday present. his name is paterno. last january 2, he turned 3 months. and just 2 weeks ago he had his anti-rabbies shot. by the way, paterno is my first ever dog. he's been eating eukanuba (lamb and rice) and he loved it. then my girlfriend gave a sack of holistic (lamb and rice, too), so i stopped giving him eukanuba and tried the holistic. the change of food/transition took quite well. however, since last week, he slowly losses his appetite, and i dont know why. until today, he doesn't want to touch his food unless his dog food is mixed with something. i tried mixing it with chicken liver and alpo beef. but without any mix, he will not eat even a little. what will i do? my vet, 2 days ago, told me that paterno has fever that's why he doesn't want to eat. but i am alarmed because it's been two days since my vet told me that and still he doesn't want to eat his food, plainly. what will i do? i dont want him to get sick, i dont want him to die, and i dont want to fail my girlfriend. kindly advise. thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Did your vet give you something for the fever?


----------



## koi aglibut (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you for replying. yes, amoxicillin. my dog does not want to eat but he is very energetic and keeps on biting us. hope this is normal. pls advise. thank you again.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

The biting is normal for a puppy of that age. Have you tried going back just to the Eukanuba?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You posted this yesterday morning, how is Paterno doing?


----------



## koi aglibut (Jan 12, 2012)

thank u guys. am planning to shifting from dog foods to raw meaty bones. am hearing a lot of good reviews. thank u guys. any advice? thanks. paterno would not still eat his dog food as it is. so i always mix it up with something saucy or with little amount - but generous - of pork liver... pls advice regarding the rmb diet. thanks.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

slow down..... first what does he have thats causing the fever? Apparently he gave an antibiotic but for what? If hes still energetic good but slow down on the food for a minute way too many changes for him. 

Get him on one food and leave it stop adding stuff because you are creating a super picky eater.

Liver is SUPER rich so that could be causing tummy issues also.

Also, I feed raw however really wouldn't recommend a raw diet right now until you have a thorough knowledge of what a balanced diet is. An adult it's bad enough but for a puppy it's harmful to give them a bad diet I'd rather see the pup on a poor quality kibble over a poorly researched raw diet. 

What do you know about raw what are you planning to feed him specifically?


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

first dont feed raw until you research that diet, as you can damage a pup by not feeding the proper ratios. second get to another vet for another opinion. third go back to the food you had him on when you first got him.

dont put human food or other food on his kibble.


----------

